# Weird noise in dash-video



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Today I got in my car, and heard this new noise. It sounds like a frog or a loud clock inside the dash. It's on even when the car is off. I turned car on and it was still there. I then turned it off and sat in my car for 10 minutes, and it was still going. If anyone has heard it or may know what it is, please help. Thanks.

2011 1LT 1,500 miles


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

That does not sound good at all. I haven't had that happen yet and I have 5000km on my car so far. Go and get it fixed right away!


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I will definetly go and get it fixed. Today was the first time I heard it. It was already past the time when the dealer closes, so I will have to go tomorrow.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like the HVAC is trying to do something with the shutters, but it cant get it right. Like some gears are failing to mesh.
Let us know what you some up with. thats a new one!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

WTF..That is odd..Trip to the dealer is defiantly in order..


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

That is for sure the internal AC vent motor not closing correctly and then after awhile it has a safe shut off to prevent it from draining the battery. Take it in, will be covered under warranty.

My bet would be you would also possibly hear some strange sounds if you change air mode (from forward to defrost) and or from recirculation to outside air you would hear more noises.

I'm reading through the service manual, this should actually throw a service code. You can hit your onstar button and ask them to see if you have any service codes active.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

here its going crazy in the first part but when you hear the 2nd part its the exact same sound, your mode actuator is confused


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

kkilburn said:


> Today I got in my car, and heard this new noise. It sounds like a frog or a loud clock inside the dash. It's on even when the car is off. I turned car on and it was still there. I then turned it off and sat in my car for 10 minutes, and it was still going. If anyone has heard it or may know what it is, please help. Thanks.
> 
> 2011 1LT 1,500 miles
> 
> YouTube - Cruze noise in dash



It happen to me, when the car only had 800 km. Same scenario coming home from work, dealer was closing. I disconnected the battery for a minute, and when I hooked back on my problem was gone. You'll notice that when that's happening the air blows through all the vents and weak. Even moving the temp knob didn't change the temp in the car. At the same time when this happen to me the service airbag light came on, which I believe is a separate issue. I now have 1600 km on the car The dash noise did not return since disconnecting the battery, but the service airbag is becoming more frequent, which I've been waiting and hoping that it'll get worse so the dealers can proper diagnose and fix.

Good Luck.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes...when my heater went out (first no heat, then only heat) I heard those noises as well after engine shut off. Took it in and they re-programed my heater. I would not be surprised if a TSB is made out of this, if not already.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, that video sounds exactly like it. I didn't get any weird noises when I switched HVAC controls though. I won't be able to see my dealer until tuesday, but I will keep you all informed.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Yeah, that video sounds exactly like it. I didn't get any weird noises when I switched HVAC controls though. I won't be able to see my dealer until tuesday, but I will keep you all informed.


As the other member said, if youre not too scared pull the neg lead on the battery for about 5 mins and plug it back in and see what happens.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Update:

I haven't had the issue reoccur since the first time (knock on wood), so i'm gonna wait to get it looked at until it does it again.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...tongue-in-cheek *humor*: _"...uh, noisey bed springs?"_


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i havent come across this problem or noise yet and i have 1200 klicks on my rs at this time. i hear a noise (a beeping type) when i step on the brakes....i dont know if anyone heard this or if its just me tripping out 

follow me on twittter for more chevy cruze mods..
@YUNGandBALLIN


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well my car just started doing this and the air only blows out the top... im going to pull the battery and see what happens.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Disconnecting battery worked, everything back to normal. Very strange ....


----------

